# Put on my mask and goggles and off to shop, will you add goggles to your safety precautions?



## Aneeda72 (Aug 4, 2020)

I ordered the Afanty Safety goggles anti-scratch lenses, splash proof, soft lightweight.  I decided to wear both mask and goggles when shopping at Sam’s club, Costco, Walmart and other large air conditioned places that I might be in for a lengthy period of time.

The goggles are great!  They have four covered vent holes which prevents glasses from fogging up.  They are held on by an elastic strap so-tight on the face.  The nose piece is tight and does pinch your nose a bit.  I have a badly deviated septum so that nostril was entirely closed.  I found myself breathing through my mouth.

This might bother some people, but I found I could tolerate it.  The tight nose part has an added benefit of holding the mask in place on your nose.  This was good for my husband since he has a problem keeping his mask up.  Because of the air holes, his glasses did not fog up and he had no issue with the goggles.

They were soft and comfortable, but, since I have sinus issues due to allergies, I did notice a little discomfort.  But you want the goggles tight, you need those air holes, so I suppose it’s an individual choice as there is a small risk, but much less risk than no goggles.  IMO.

As the virus continues to increase, I am getting sick and tired of staying housebound.  Everything is open here and I would like to go to the mall and walk around.  I feel with the mask and the goggles I would be as protected as I can possibly be.  Will you start wearing goggles?

I decided to go with both masks and goggles at the stores since I have a rare red blood cell cancer.  While there is no treatment, no cure, and it’s a long term cancer (once you have it, , you have it), I’ve decided I need the extra protection when I go out.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 4, 2020)

What about if you wear glasses and can't get by without them?  My friend said maybe I could get my prescription made up in goggles, but my regular glasses cost $800., can you imagine what prescription goggles would cost?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 4, 2020)

Autumn said:


> What about if you wear glasses and can't get by without them?  My friend said maybe I could get my prescription made up in goggles, but my regular glasses cost $800., can you imagine what prescription goggles would cost?


You can wear these over your glasses, my husband did, and his glasses did not fog up.  I wouldn’t wear them outside, but for inside they are fine.  @Autumn


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 4, 2020)

Delete


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2020)

I'll stick with a basic face mask and my regular glasses.

It's easier for me to avoid close contact and prolonged exposure than it is to deal with additional PPE.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll stick with a basic face mask and my regular glasses.
> 
> It's easier for me to avoid close contact and prolonged exposure than it is to deal with additional PPE.


I'm thinking the same, though I don't wear glasses. It's unclear to me whether goggles are actually being recommended or if Dr. Fauci merely said that they couldn't hurt.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm going with a face shield instead of goggles.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm thinking the same, though I don't wear glasses. It's unclear to me whether goggles are actually being recommended or if Dr. Fauci merely said that they couldn't hurt.


I thought he recommended either goggles or a face shield, I could be wrong.  First time for everything .  If I ever actually ate in a restaurant I would use a face shield as I beliEve you could eat with it on.

I want to go to Texas in October to see my daughter so want to get in the habit of using more PPE in case the virus is still bad when we travel.


----------



## win231 (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm going with a 6-foot-tall condom that covers everything.
It's being custom made for me now.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm going with a 6-foot-tall condom that covers everything.
> It's being custom made for me now.



A full body covering of impermeable latex will definitely do away with Covid concerns  ...within minutes.   And since you're making it for height, you won't even need a shroud.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I'm going with a face shield instead of goggles.


I'll do the same if the data indicates we should add eye coverings.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'll do the same if the data indicates we should add eye coverings.



I'm probably going to start wearing one for work (long-term care consultant) since Mississippi numbers are blowing up these days.  Maybe shopping as well.

People keep talking about a second wave in the winter, but I think part of the rise currently in the South and Southwest is that people are about 99.9% reliant on air conditioning.  Where colder weather sends other parts of the world indoors for warmth, we head in for cool.   I'm guessing we'll have a slowdown here mid to late Sept, and then crank back up in late Dec - Feb which is our cold time.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I'm probably going to start wearing one for work (long-term care consultant) since Mississippi numbers are blowing up these days.  Maybe shopping as well.
> 
> People keep talking about a second wave in the winter, but I think part of the rise currently in the South and Southwest is that people are about 99.9% reliant on air conditioning.  Where colder weather sends other parts of the world indoors for warmth, we head in for cool.   I'm guessing we'll have a slowdown here mid to late Sept, and then crank back up in late Dec - Feb which is our cold time.


Good point about the AC and heat.  Even when temperatures are quite pleasant, most of this country's indoor air is recirculated because modern buildings tend to be fairly closed up.  Yes we open doors and windows at home, but very few retailers, medical centers, office buildings and other commercial properties use outside air for cross ventilation.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 5, 2020)

Droplets _can_ enter in to the eyes but.....until it becomes recommended I won't even though I bought goggles a month ago to avoid a mass rush if it becomes a fact that eyes need to be protected.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Good point about the AC and heat.  Even when temperatures are quite pleasant, most of this country's indoor air is recirculated because modern buildings tend to be fairly closed up.  Yes we open doors and windows at home, but very few retailers, medical centers, office buildings and other commercial properties use outside air for cross ventilation.


Buildings use recirculated air because it lowers energy bills.  Same with airplanes; less fuel.  It takes much more energy to constantly cool outside air than to keep inside air cool.


----------



## Knight (Aug 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm going with a 6-foot-tall condom that covers everything.
> It's being custom made for me now.


Uh maybe not a good plan. Wouldn't want people to think you are a big di#k


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2020)

I have goggles one set I used for snow skiing years ago and another I purchased after my cataract surgery when I wanted to weed-wack the yard.  I purchased face shields and will wear one tomorrow for the first time when I go shopping.  I don't want to use the goggles if I don't have to.  I'm in Oregon and while the cases are still going up, the count isn't very high in the community I am near - like none.  My husband and I don't go any place except grocery shopping.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 5, 2020)

I am going to the doctors today and will wear my face shield instead of my goggles.  I want to be able to use reading glasses and take them off easily.  I think the face shield, with mask, will work well.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> Buildings use recirculated air because it lowers energy bills.  Same with airplanes; less fuel.  It takes much more energy to constantly cool outside air than to keep inside air cool.


Obviously true.  But the energy efficiency of sealed buildings and recirculated AC/heated air likely works against us with this virus because we're not replenishing with large volumes of fresh air.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Obviously true.  But the energy efficiency of sealed buildings and recirculated AC/heated air likely works against us with this virus because we're not replenishing with large volumes of fresh air.


 
Or filtering adequately.  I think planes actually do have pretty sophisticated filtering. But buildings and other forms of transportation don't currently. I'm interested to see what the cruise industry is going to do about filtration.


----------



## Leann (Aug 5, 2020)

I have some face shields. I haven't worn one yet but I will. 

I live in a rural area and there is a large farmers market that is open twice per week. Many of the locals shop there but it also draws people from long distances. I intended to shop there this morning. When I arrived, the parking lot was packed and the majority of the people shopping weren't wearing masks. I left without getting out of my car.  The number of COVID-19 cases where I live is increasing. Even with a mask and face shield, I wouldn't have felt comfortable walking around there.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2020)

It amazes me that people still don't take this seriously.  No one is exempt.  I decided to change doctors when I went in last time and  he and his staff were not wearing masks.  When I asked him why he said it wasn't any different from a regular flu.  I said that thousands were dying.  He said, they die from the regular flu anyway.  I was appalled.  I believe Dr. Fauci.  He's the expert.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> It amazes me that people still don't take this seriously.  No one is exempt.  I decided to change doctors when I went in last time and  he and his staff were not wearing masks.  When I asked him why he said it wasn't any different from a regular flu.  I said that thousands were dying.  He said, they die from the regular flu anyway.  I was appalled.  I believe Dr. Fauci.  He's the expert.



Your doctor's response is absolutely shocking. So glad you changed doctors.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Your doctor's response is absolutely shocking. So glad you changed doctors.


Trouble is the new doctor doesn't require it either, but now it's mandated state wide.  The new doctor was recommended and where I live it's hard to find a doctor at all who is accepting patients.  My other doctor had a number of issues.  He was highly religious and would not deal with any female problems I had relative to sex.  He ignored my questions.  I mean as we age, there are things that dry up and grow together, grin, sometimes.  I found something on my own that works.  I went to him in the first place because he's an osteopath.  But he does not practice it.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Trouble is the new doctor doesn't require it either, but now it's mandated state wide.  The new doctor was recommended and where I live it's hard to find a doctor at all who is accepting patients.  My other doctor had a number of issues.  He was highly religious and would not deal with any female problems I had relative to sex.  He ignored my questions.  I mean as we age, there are things that dry up and grow together, grin, sometimes.  I found something on my own that works.  I went to him in the first place because he's an osteopath.  But he does not practice it.


Wow.  I'd have ditched him in a hot minute.  Lots of vigilance here in medical and dental offices. 

Are you in the Phoenix area or does your screen name not reflect your location?


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 5, 2020)

No goggles for me, my face mask covers the whole face. AND I can breath without struggling. I don't hang around in crowds or allow people close..doing great so far.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wow.  I'd have ditched him in a hot minute.  Lots of vigilance here in medical and dental offices.
> 
> Are you in the Phoenix area or does your screen name not reflect your location?


Trouble is, in a rural county it's hard to find anyone.  I needed my bp meds.  So I went to him for that and nothing else. When he finally said the stuff about the virus, I thought, that's it.  I have to find someone else.  I had another year before I'd need my bp med prescriptions again.  I have to drive 25 miles to see this one.  The next doctor is 37 miles away.  After that it's 60, 120 round trip.  So it's not like living in a big city.  One has to weigh one's options carefully.

No, I am in Oregon in a mountainous region.  I love it here.  I'm a writer and the place is perfect for that.  I chose Phoenix because I've had so many tragedies that I had to rise from my own ashes repeatedly.


----------



## garyt1957 (Aug 6, 2020)

Knight said:


> Uh maybe not a good plan. Wouldn't want people to think you are a big di#k


Too late


----------



## twinkles (Aug 6, 2020)

they dont want people wearing mask with the ventilator on them-- i cant breathe --i have preliferal arterie disease in my legs and i walk like a duck now


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Trouble is the new doctor doesn't require it either, but now it's mandated state wide.  The new doctor was recommended and where I live it's hard to find a doctor at all who is accepting patients.  My other doctor had a number of issues.  He was highly religious and would not deal with any female problems I had relative to sex.  He ignored my questions.  I mean as we age, there are things that dry up and grow together, grin, sometimes.  I found something on my own that works.  I went to him in the first place because he's an osteopath.  But he does not practice it.



Phoenix, consider yourself lucky that you got rid of that first quack.


----------

